# [PF] HFSC on bridge interface



## bbzz (Sep 9, 2013)

Currently, my firewall has one LAN interface which does HFSC shaping to the LAN. I have a quad-port NIC on my firewall and I plan to turn the whole card into bridging mode. 

Question: did anyone try HFSC on a bridging interface? When you do the pf configuration, do you consider a bridge interface itself, or individual interfaces? I want to do traffic shaping and queuing on the bridge interface itself which might in the future contain additional physical interfaces.


----------



## bbzz (Sep 28, 2013)

Anyone have any info on this?


----------



## gamanakis (Sep 29, 2013)

I did try it both ways and it works. I think though it is architecturally best to apply altq on the physical interfaces.


----------



## bbzz (Sep 30, 2013)

Unless you need to shape at L3 not L2.
Thanks for the answer!


----------

